# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta na zona Oeste -> ADIADA <-

## RicardoLuis

Ora bem, eu e mais 5 amigos, alguns são membros aqui do fórum, vamos pesquisar a zona Oeste para recolha de água.

Se alguém quiser juntar-se a nós, aqui ficam as informações:

*Próximo DOMINGO, dia 24 de Fevereiro, às 10 horas - parque de estacionamento mesmo em frente ao convento de Mafra (do outro lado da estrada)*


Se quiserem indicações, peçam-me o número do meu telemóvel por MP :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas

Sou da Ericeira, se vierem ate ca, posso vos dar umas dicas.

O meu tlm e 96 034 32 01


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

a apanha está a ser organizada aqui

----------


## RicardoLuis

Devido ao estado climatérico actual, a colecta / exploração foi adiada para a semana que vem... Informaremos assim que possível.  :yb620:

----------

